# Cloudy Water



## Janmarper (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought one of those Aqueon, 2.5 gallon tanks, at Petco. It came with a filter and lighted hood. I added some gravel, rocks and silk plants. The first two days the water was crystal clear. Now it seems to be getting a bit cloudy. Not much, but enough for me to notice. Is this normal? I thought tanks with filters were always very clear.


----------



## dani123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I think you posted this in the wrong section but anyway the water could be cloudy if you didn't rinse the gravel or rocks and its releasing dust into you water or it could be ammonia building up. Fish produce waste just like any other animal, that waste turns into ammonia. There is a really good article about cycling your tank here I have heard some people say you can't cycle anything under 5 gallons but I have 4 Fluval spec III which are 2.6 gallons and they show nitrate. Here is the link http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=507585 Also did you use declorinator in your water prime is probably one of the best.
You should probably get a test kit too to check you ph, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. API makes a great one, don't waste your time with the strips they go so fast and they are not accurate the liquid test kit will last you a long time probably till it expires.


----------



## Janmarper (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry about replying in the wrong place, I noticed that after I posted. 

I did wash the new stones and used the declorinator that came in the box with the set up. I think it was the Aqueon brand. I also have a bottle of BettaSafe water conditioner, I haven't used that yet and will probably go buy the Prime if you feel that's better. 

I've read so many conflicting articles on how much and how often one should feed their betta. I know this can be a cause for clouding, especially if he's not eating it all. I feed mine two pellets twice a day. 

Now I'm a bit anxious to see what's going on, chemically, in the water and will definitely go buy a test kit. 

Thank you for your advice and for the link. Going to go read that now. I'm very new at this and really want to do the right thing for my betta.


----------



## dani123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm sure you will give your betta a great home especially since you care enough to come here and learn about them. The good thing about prime is it locks toxic ammonia and turns it into ammonium for I believe 24 hours so until you get your tank cycled you can add 2 drops per gallon. Whenever your ammonia it nitrite get above .5 ppms do a water change but try and match the new water temp to the temp in your tank so you don't shock your fish also amazon is a great place to find anything you need for your fish at a good price so if you can wait a couple days for it order it there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First, Welcome to the Forum!

You can relax.  The cloudy water is perfectly normal in a new tank. It is called a "bacteria bloom" and completely harmless. FWIW, as far as I know Ammonia buildup does not cause cloudy water.


----------



## dani123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Opps so sorry did not mean to put wrong information out there


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

dani123 said:


> Opps so sorry did not mean to put wrong information out there


I've done more than my share over the years. It's how we learn. ;-)


----------



## Janmarper (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you both for your responses. Dani123, that link was very informative and I learned A LOT. 

RussellTheShihTzu, I can tell you, I'm much more relaxed now that I saw your reply. I tend to micro analyze every little change in the tank, thinking, whatever is different, it's because I'm not doing something the correct way, lol. But, Lo and behold, I got up yesterday morning, and the water was back to being crystal clear. My betta, Sushi, seems happy, alert, inquisitive and lively, but I've noticed he's not eaten any of the food I've fed him in the past three days. Hoping it's just due to the change of environment and nothing more. 

It's crazy, I never thought I'd love a fish but I really love this little guy, LOL.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Try feeding him one pellet. If he spits it out remove that pellet with a turkey baster and don't feed him for another hour or so. Keep doing that until he figures out that's the only food he's getting. Sometimes pet stores feed frozen food which is like candy to Betta. So he may be holding out for chocolate. ;-)


----------



## Janmarper (Apr 3, 2015)

This is my second full week with him. It's funny, he ate great the first week. I have noticed he's making a bubble nest, so I suppose he's happy. 

I'll try your suggestion. Hopefully that will help.

Thank you


----------

